# [problem von allein verschwunden..]maus hängt, ursachensuche

## Simonheld

Hallo,

meine optische Maus LogiTech MX500 hängt seit kurzen regelmäßig böse und ich frag mich worans liegt. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen die Ursache einzugrenzen? Ein aufruf von "dmesg" gibt folgendes, wobei ich den eindruck habe dass es da viel um die Maus geht, ich verstehs nur leider nicht.

```

[ 7822.315602] usb 4-3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[ 7822.315604] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: B16_b_02

[ 7822.315683] usb 4-3: usb_probe_device

[ 7822.315685] usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 7822.317608] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 7822.317638] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 7822.317640] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 7822.323760] input: B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/input/input41

[ 7822.323920] hid-generic 0003:046D:C025.0027: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input0

[ 7822.323941] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 7884.922774] input input41: event field not found

[ 7885.082634] input input41: event field not found

[ 7885.594169] input input41: event field not found

[ 7886.936942] input input41: event field not found

[ 7888.127864] input input41: event field not found

[ 7888.135850] input input41: event field not found

[ 7888.527507] input input41: event field not found

[ 7889.310794] input input41: event field not found

[ 7894.961666] input input41: event field not found

[ 7895.776925] input input41: event field not found

[ 7895.856854] input input41: event field not found

[ 7896.184550] input input41: event field not found

[ 7896.919886] input input41: event field not found

[ 7896.975837] input input41: event field not found

[ 7897.319524] input input41: event field not found

[ 7897.359486] input input41: event field not found

[ 7897.415439] input input41: event field not found

[ 7897.926967] input input41: event field not found

[ 7901.203993] input input41: event field not found

[ 7901.435791] input input41: event field not found

[ 7902.402904] input input41: event field not found

[ 7903.961491] input input41: event field not found

[ 7904.600921] input input41: event field not found

[ 7904.640878] input input41: event field not found

[ 7905.000554] input input41: event field not found

[ 7905.064497] input input41: event field not found

[ 7905.104461] input input41: event field not found

[ 7906.447245] input input41: event field not found

[ 8035.071388] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8035.071398] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

[ 8035.071402] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[ 8035.071405] usb 4-3: USB disconnect, device number 42

[ 8035.071406] usb 4-3: unregistering device

[ 8035.071408] usb 4-3: unregistering interface 4-3:1.0

[ 8035.071439] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: shutdown urb ffff88012fd3a240 ep1in-intr

[ 8035.083355] usb 4-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 8035.186789] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 8035.186794] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 8035.186801] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 001403 0  ACK POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[ 8035.186807] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 8035.290692] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 8035.290702] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 6 low speed --> companion

[ 8035.341641] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 8035.341664] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8035.341669] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

[ 8035.341672] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[ 8035.445552] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[ 8035.507486] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[ 8035.558435] usb 4-3: new low-speed USB device number 43 using ohci_hcd

[ 8035.621388] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[ 8035.691960] usb 4-3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 8035.693956] usb 4-3: default language 0x0409

[ 8035.698952] usb 4-3: udev 43, busnum 4, minor = 426

[ 8035.698955] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c025

[ 8035.698957] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 8035.698959] usb 4-3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[ 8035.698961] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: B16_b_02

[ 8035.699039] usb 4-3: usb_probe_device

[ 8035.699041] usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 8035.700952] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 8035.700983] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 8035.700984] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 8035.707105] input: B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/input/input42

[ 8035.707266] hid-generic 0003:046D:C025.0028: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input0

[ 8035.707298] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 8035.707305] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 8035.707311] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 8035.811217] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 8035.811222] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8037.480295] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8037.480304] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

[ 8037.480309] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[ 8037.480311] usb 4-3: USB disconnect, device number 43

[ 8037.480313] usb 4-3: unregistering device

[ 8037.480314] usb 4-3: unregistering interface 4-3:1.0

[ 8037.480345] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: shutdown urb ffff880070278c00 ep1in-intr

[ 8037.492830] usb 4-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 8037.596575] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 8037.596580] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 8037.596587] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 001403 0  ACK POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[ 8037.596593] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 8037.700468] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 8037.700478] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 6 low speed --> companion

[ 8037.751431] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 8037.751454] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8037.751459] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

[ 8037.751462] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[ 8037.855330] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[ 8037.917271] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[ 8037.968230] usb 4-3: new low-speed USB device number 44 using ohci_hcd

[ 8038.031171] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[ 8038.103762] usb 4-3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 8038.105767] usb 4-3: default language 0x0409

[ 8038.110763] usb 4-3: udev 44, busnum 4, minor = 427

[ 8038.110767] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c025

[ 8038.110769] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 8038.110771] usb 4-3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[ 8038.110772] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: B16_b_02

[ 8038.110850] usb 4-3: usb_probe_device

[ 8038.110852] usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 8038.112763] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 8038.112793] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 8038.112795] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 8038.118909] input: B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/input/input43

[ 8038.119067] hid-generic 0003:046D:C025.0029: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input0

[ 8038.119093] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 8038.119099] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 8038.119105] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 8038.223153] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 8038.223158] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8489.667708] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8489.667717] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

[ 8489.667722] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[ 8489.667724] usb 4-3: USB disconnect, device number 44

[ 8489.667725] usb 4-3: unregistering device

[ 8489.667727] usb 4-3: unregistering interface 4-3:1.0

[ 8489.667757] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: shutdown urb ffff880093192300 ep1in-intr

[ 8489.679799] usb 4-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 8489.783538] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 8489.783543] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 8489.783549] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 001403 0  ACK POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[ 8489.783555] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 8489.887441] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 8489.887450] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 6 low speed --> companion

[ 8489.938396] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 8489.938415] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8489.938420] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

[ 8489.938423] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[ 8490.042300] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[ 8490.104234] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[ 8490.155191] usb 4-3: new low-speed USB device number 45 using ohci_hcd

[ 8490.218138] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[ 8490.289399] usb 4-3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 8490.291396] usb 4-3: default language 0x0409

[ 8490.296393] usb 4-3: udev 45, busnum 4, minor = 428

[ 8490.296396] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c025

[ 8490.296398] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 8490.296400] usb 4-3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[ 8490.296402] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: B16_b_02

[ 8490.296472] usb 4-3: usb_probe_device

[ 8490.296474] usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 8490.298389] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 8490.298418] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 8490.298420] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 8490.304540] input: B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/input/input44

[ 8490.304695] hid-generic 0003:046D:C025.002A: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input0

[ 8490.304716] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 8490.304722] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 8490.304727] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 8490.407971] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 8490.407976] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8495.738277] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8495.738286] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

[ 8495.738291] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[ 8495.738294] usb 4-3: USB disconnect, device number 45

[ 8495.738295] usb 4-3: unregistering device

[ 8495.738297] usb 4-3: unregistering interface 4-3:1.0

[ 8495.738327] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: shutdown urb ffff88011e193c00 ep1in-intr

[ 8495.751209] usb 4-3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 8495.854951] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 8495.854956] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 8495.854962] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 001403 0  ACK POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[ 8495.854968] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[ 8495.958857] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[ 8495.958866] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 6 low speed --> companion

[ 8496.009815] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 8496.009834] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

[ 8496.009839] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port:6 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[ 8496.009844] hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[ 8496.113719] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 8496.113723] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

[ 8496.113728] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

[ 8496.113731] hub 4-0:1.0: port 3, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[ 8496.217619] hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[ 8496.279561] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[ 8496.330513] usb 4-3: new low-speed USB device number 46 using ohci_hcd

[ 8496.393457] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

[ 8496.463797] usb 4-3: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[ 8496.465793] usb 4-3: default language 0x0409

[ 8496.470790] usb 4-3: udev 46, busnum 4, minor = 429

[ 8496.470793] usb 4-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c025

[ 8496.470795] usb 4-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[ 8496.470797] usb 4-3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[ 8496.470798] usb 4-3: Manufacturer: B16_b_02

[ 8496.470856] usb 4-3: usb_probe_device

[ 8496.470859] usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 8496.472793] usb 4-3: adding 4-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 8496.472823] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 8496.472825] usbhid 4-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 8496.478949] input: B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.1/usb4/4-3/4-3:1.0/input/input45

[ 8496.479136] hid-generic 0003:046D:C025.002B: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.1-3/input0

[ 8496.479160] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0008

simon@Balrog ~ $

```

Vielen Dank schonmal ...Last edited by Simonheld on Mon Sep 16, 2013 1:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

nach der Ausgabe zu Urteilen, ist entweder

die Maus defekt

oder aber der USB-Port

Für beide Spricht, dass in der dmesg Ausgabe die Mouse wieder neu erkannt wird.

Eventuell hat der USB-Host-Controller in deinem PC oder die Maus Probleme mit dem Powermanagement (Stichwort autosuspend).

Vieleicht hilft es, wenn du das autosuspend feature des USB-Host Treibers deaktivierst..

----------

## Simonheld

Ok noch ein paar Hinweise die vielleicht relevant sein könnten:

1. Unter Windoof am gleichen PC ist das Problem genau das Gleiche, tritt eigentlich sogar noch öfter auf. Das heisst es ist vermutlich kein Treiberproblem.

2. Ich hab mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit so ein 4-Port USB-Switch zugelegt, das an einem USB-Port hängt.  Das korreliert zwar zeitlich nicht genau mit dem Auftreten der Mausprobleme, aber wer weiß.

3. Mein Headset (auch Logitech, hängt am USB-Switch) spinnt machmal auch, will heißen das Micro lässt sich kurzzeitg nicht einschalten.  Da das Thema Headset, Skype und sound überhaupt mit diesem PulseAudio sowieso ne katastrophe ist kann ich das unter gentoo leider nicht testen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vieleicht hilft es, wenn du das autosuspend feature des USB-Host Treibers deaktivierst..
> 
> 

 

Wie mach ich das?

Viele Grüße und Danke

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe so ein Mausruckeln übrigens gehabt, wenn meine Maus an einem USB3-Port hin. An einem USB2-Port hingegen ist/war alles ok.

Allerdings hat's da kürzlich noch einen Kernelfehler hinsichtlich USB3.0 zutage gefördert. Keine Ahnung, ob es danach besser geworden ist.

----------

